# Ipo



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is possible to bring forward a test month/date,I wish to sell my existing car ASAP,the IPO test is November,and selling the car without a test certificate would cost me loads of euro's



David


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

You are allowed to take your car for test up to two months early we have taken ours at different times over the last few years and received no problems

Fred


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> You are allowed to take your car for test up to two months early we have taken ours at different times over the last few years and received no problems
> 
> Fred



That's great,many thanks for your reply Fred.


David


----------

